# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Phil Heath college ball pics.

## HawaiianPride.



----------


## spoken_truth

wow its interesting when you see someone before they were so big lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

nice find.

love old pics before they were juiced lol

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Yeah, amazing transformation. Even more so that he can still dunk at his current stats.

----------


## WOLFnatural

hgh is a hell of a drug

----------


## bigboomer

He was pretty leaned out back then.just a lot smaller.Amazing how big he is now, lot of hard work was put in to get where he is now..

----------


## vishus

hahaha! this is awsome, i read when after he won his first show (colorado pro) that he played ball in college and i didnt really believe it, but heres the proof! nice find, i agree with you all how crazy you can transform urself with drugs. i wonder what gave him the incentive to do bodybuilding?

----------


## verino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQgYf9IezAo

He can still touch the rim! lol

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Yep, that's where I first saw it. Pretty awesome.

----------


## Colts18

good find, yeah those are some great pics

----------


## _ripp3d_

"This is his full time job, he eats and he lifts weight" Talk about living the life... lol.

----------


## clipper252

wow never would have guessed :O

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> hahaha! this is awsome, i read when after he won his first show (colorado pro) that he played ball in college and i didnt really believe it, but heres the proof! nice find, i agree with you all how crazy you can transform urself with drugs. i wonder what gave him the incentive to do bodybuilding?


He probably realized that he was going no where big playing for Denver. 

Although they are a D-1 school, it doesn't have a particularly prestigious basketball program, by comparison to some of the other top NCAA b-ball schools.

Probably played his college years, realized he wasn't going to be drafted.. just my guess :S

-VM

----------


## bodybuilder

wow amazing hoe big hes gotten.

----------


## gladmax

Much Different looking these days, would like to see him dunk in his current state

----------


## Bull_Nuts

simply amazing

----------


## stack_it

Crazy transformation. Very inspirational.

----------


## layeazy

yeah looking at him in the basketball videos doesnt look like hes got the genetics to make it but he does and its amazing what HGH and alot of quality steriods can do! Hardwork eating and dedication its great to see

----------


## WithOutFear

He already looked like he lifted quite a bit. Really took it to another level now though.

----------


## awesome1

They said that hes only been bodybuilding for 5 years...WTF! I think he is relatively skinny pre-bodybuilding than other top pros. Ronnie had near 20 inch biceps before getting into lifitng and cutler had enormous wheels pre-bodybuilding, but heath just looks like a regular guy.

----------


## CMB

I always thought him and branch are the 2 guys using the most juice...

----------


## scrunnyronnie

Did not know he played ball with jermal crawford, or however you spell his name.

----------


## allrippedup

Forget basketball, that dude is a ripped up piano player. What's a better chick magnet than that?!

----------


## Tigershark

Nice find. Shows just what you can accomplish with dedication and determination.

----------


## layeazy

what a dedicated man to the craft...

----------


## tramar

hey nice vid! Surprised I hadn't seen that before

----------


## SlimJoe

That's great something to look for insparation

----------


## layeazy

he can touch the ring in that video on youtube

----------


## arizona32

the guy was built for a college basketball player. Most are much thinner, especially legs

----------

